# My dog puts my cats head in her mouth...



## ravenhunter32 (Apr 21, 2010)

They seem to get along pretty well, I'm just afraid (Girlie: Basenji mix 1yr-ish) will break Rhapsody's (American Short hair 14months) neck.

I've tried everything I know to get her to stop, but it only seems to encourage her.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Mine used to do it regularly. And the cat LOVED it. My now DH freaked out when he was pet sitting for me before we lived together and the dog did that. He thought the dog was going to kill the cat, and he was trying to figure out what to tell me. I wouldn't worry about it if the dog seems gentle when doing it, and the cat doesn't seem distressed.


----------



## ravenhunter32 (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually, Rhapsody doesn't like it. She cries, hisses and claws at Girlie. Sometimes I have to remove a stuck claw from Girlie's Cheek. We've gotten a little better, she's learning "no kitty". Most of the time I can get her to stop after a minute or two, sometimes she'll start dragging Rhapsody around by her head. 

It's all playful, there is absolutely no aggression on Girlie's part, she is undoubtedly playing. I fear the 'attention' she gets from me trying to stop her is actually encouraging her. Typically, when she is doing something she shouldn't, I 'clearly' ignore her and she quickly learns to not do the behavior. I'm afraid if I do that, in this instance, the two minutes of ignoring could cost Rhapsody's life.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

My dog used to chew on my cats ears whenever she'd go in heat... we've since had her spayed, but it was cute and never had me concerned.


----------



## ravenhunter32 (Apr 21, 2010)

But Girlie is putting Rhapsody's whole head in her mouth...


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What does the cat do?
Does he have claws?


----------



## ravenhunter32 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, she has claws. She tries to get away, but she also lures Girlie to play. There are plenty of times when they are playing and both having fun. 

I don't think Girlie is trying to hurt her, she's just being too rough. There is also the risk of her getting a kitty claw to the eye, because she allows the cat to bat at her. She doesn't even retaliate when Rhapsody's claws get stuck and I have to come and remove it, Girlie just sits and whimpers until I come.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Honey does that with Toby too. 
I should upload a video where they're playing.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

When your dog gets too rough, remove your dog from the area, to make her calm down, like the crate.

With enough repetition, she will understand cat head in mouth = crate time/boring time


----------



## Minnmom (Feb 24, 2014)

I like your idea, taquitos! I have a new 1-yr-old 45-lb mixed breed pup and a large (14-lb.) 5-yr-old Ragdoll. The two seem to get along mostly, and there are long spans of time when they just ignore each other. But when they start playing, even though the cat seems to be having fun, it's hard to tell if he's really enjoying it, or just tolerating the wrestling. (He does sometimes bait the dog into chasing him.) But when the dog is in her hyper mode, she won't stop chasing and wrestling, and I've even seen her pull the cat by the neck. The cat doesn't run away, but should I put a stop to it? I've heard others talk about dogs with a "high prey drive" -- how do I know if that's what we're dealing with? The dog never seems intent on hurting the cat, but might she do that accidentally? I guess I'm wondering, do I aim to train the dog to always ignore the cat, or do I let them have short, supervised play periods?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

a friend of mines dog use to put his mouth around the cats
head and slide them around the room. the cats didn't seem 
to mind it.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with tacquitos. My dog, Lakoda, is huge, and I don't trust him not accidentally hurting my cat, so whenever he does something we really don't like, it's crate time.

While most people with dogs don't have a worry about it, you do and the cat clearly doesn't like it! It's an over-all bad situation, so, yes, I would definitely keep a close eye out and every time Girlie puts Rhapsody's head in her mouth, walk over silently, pull Girlie away and confine her to an area for a few minutes before releasing her. If she does it again, same thing, back in confinement. I may suggest going to added step and making sure Girlie is calm before releasing her from confinement, so she doesn't learn that whining/pawing/barking = end to the time out.

Also, of course, ignore her during all this. Go over silently, put her in confinement silently, don't "explain" what you're doing to her, or to Rhapsody, just get it done. 
Like tacquitos said, this should get Girlie to understand that sort of play is too rough--before she gets seriously injured or Rhapsody does. If this continues, start saying "gentle" or something, when Girlie gets Rhapsody's head, before walking over and putting her into confinement. Hopefully, this will teach her that if you say "gentle" she is to stop. If you say it, and she releases Rhapsody's head, praise her! Give her treats, attention, all that good stuff and slowly ween her down to just a "yes" or "good girl" or something.

I'd also encourage "friendly" play. When they are just playing, and being good, reward them both with some treats. This will hopefully show them that they can play, but that Girlie needs to be gentler with the little kitty.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Minnmom said:


> I like your idea, taquitos! I have a new 1-yr-old 45-lb mixed breed pup and a large (14-lb.) 5-yr-old Ragdoll. The two seem to get along mostly, and there are long spans of time when they just ignore each other. But when they start playing, even though the cat seems to be having fun, it's hard to tell if he's really enjoying it, or just tolerating the wrestling. (He does sometimes bait the dog into chasing him.) But when the dog is in her hyper mode, she won't stop chasing and wrestling, and I've even seen her pull the cat by the neck. The cat doesn't run away, but should I put a stop to it? I've heard others talk about dogs with a "high prey drive" -- how do I know if that's what we're dealing with? The dog never seems intent on hurting the cat, but might she do that accidentally? I guess I'm wondering, do I aim to train the dog to always ignore the cat, or do I let them have short, supervised play periods?


I don't tolerate any rough play with any of my foster (or my own) dogs with my cats... like none, zilch. The most they are allowed to do is lick them or play bow, and if they're small (like my dog who is smaller than the cats lol) they can paw at them/body bump, but that's it. Larger dogs are not allowed to paw at them, bump into them, chase after them, etc.

With larger dogs I always supervise interactions. If I am not home, then the dog goes in the crate. As for the hyper thing, I am sure you can do the rough play = crate time thing here too  Otherwise you can also teach a solid "leave it". Another way to get around this is for you to engage your dog in play instead, making him engage with you not the cat. I have also heard of some positive trainers using the "zoomies" for training (not like boring obedience stuff but fun exciting active training activities, or capturing funny behavior).


----------



## Heathersmom66 (Mar 15, 2014)

I have that problem with my Catahoula/Aussie, Toby. He loves to play, but he's so much bigger than the cats and the other 2 dogs (the short ones) that he gets too rough. Before it's over, there's a fight between him and the little dog (the cats just run) and little dog ends up with holes in the ears and neck. I don't want to get rid of him, but I don't know how to stop it. If I'm right there, I can tell him "NO!" and he stops. Unfortunately, right now Come and Leave it means run as fast as you can in the opposite direction! It's a work in progress. I've wondered about putting Bitter Apple or other substance on the necks and backs of the short ones.

That's what I have to do with mine.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Heathersmom66 said:


> I have that problem with my Catahoula/Aussie, Toby. He loves to play, but he's so much bigger than the cats and the other 2 dogs (the short ones) that he gets too rough. Before it's over, there's a fight between him and the little dog (the cats just run) and little dog ends up with holes in the ears and neck. I don't want to get rid of him, but I don't know how to stop it. If I'm right there, I can tell him "NO!" and he stops. Unfortunately, right now Come and Leave it means run as fast as you can in the opposite direction! It's a work in progress. I've wondered about putting Bitter Apple or other substance on the necks and backs of the short ones.
> 
> That's what I have to do with mine.


If you are waiting for them to get to a point where they start fighting, then you are waiting too long to break up the rough housing. I find leashing them, body blocking, telling them to go to bed, etc. are just several ways to break up play time (not fights obviously). The moment you see anything you don't like, you should stop the playing right away.

You should always supervise when a large dog and small dog are playing, especially when there are problems with them playing together, so I am not understanding when this is happening.

If your dog is running away when you say "come" or "leave it" it sounds like he associates it with something negative. You will probably want to work on that before trying to use it (make sure it means "come (and you will get something tasty)" and "leave it (so that you can come here and be occupied with something even better)").


----------

